# O uso do infinitivo pessoal



## hoosierhick317

Não entendo por que o infinitivo pessoal é preciso. Me parece que pode usar o subjuntivo para dizer a mesma coisa, né?

Por exemplo:
"É melhor nós irmos embora" = "É melhor que nós vamos embora" (presente do subjuntivo)

"Foi melhor eles terem voltado cedo" = "Foi melhor que eles tivessem voltado cedo" (imperfeito do subjuntivo)


Eu não estou dizendo que não deveriamos usar o infinitivo pessoal- só que eu não entendo porque é preciso. Eu estou perguntando porque o subjuntivo me parece mais fácil do que o infinitivo pessoal. Talvez, se um falante nativo de ingles me pudesse dar um equivalente em ingles, me ajudaria a entender. Se vcs pudessem me ajudar, eu seria muito grato. Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Outsider

hoosierhick317 said:


> Não entendo por que o infinitivo pessoal é preciso.


Não é "preciso", mas é como as pessoas falam. 

Quando os dois são possíveis, o subjuntivo soa excessivamente formal.



hoosierhick317 said:


> Me parece que pode usar o subjuntivo para dizer a mesma coisa, né?
> 
> Por exemplo:
> "É melhor nós irmos embora" = "É melhor que nós vamos embora" (presente do subjuntivo)
> 
> "Foi melhor eles terem voltado cedo"  = "Foi melhor que eles tivessem tenham voltado cedo" (imperfeito pretérito do subjuntivo)


Só que as frases da direita são mais formais.



hoosierhick317 said:


> Eu não estou dizendo que não deveriamos usar o infinitivo pessoal- só que eu não entendo porque é preciso. Eu estou perguntando porque o subjuntivo me parece mais fácil do que o infinitivo pessoal. Talvez, se um falante nativo de ingles me pudesse dar um equivalente em ingles, me ajudaria a entender. Se vcs pudessem me ajudar, eu seria muito grato. Obrigado pela ajuda.


Depois de se habituar ao infinitivo pessoal, pode até começar a preferi-lo. Não tem tempos...


----------



## Jeromed

hoosierhick317 said:


> Não entendo por que o infinitivo pessoal é preciso. Me parece que pode usar o subjuntivo para dizer a mesma coisa, né?
> 
> Por exemplo:
> "É melhor nós irmos embora" = "É melhor que nós vamos embora" (presente do subjuntivo)
> 
> "Foi melhor eles terem voltado cedo" = "Foi melhor que eles tivessem voltado cedo" (imperfeito do subjuntivo)
> 
> 
> Eu não estou dizendo que não deveriamos usar o infinitivo pessoal- só que eu não entendo porque é preciso. Eu estou perguntando porque o subjuntivo me parece mais fácil do que o infinitivo pessoal. Talvez, se um falante nativo de ingles me pudesse dar um equivalente em ingles, me ajudaria a entender. Se vcs pudessem me ajudar, eu seria muito grato. Obrigado pela ajuda.


 
I'm with Outsider. The personal infinitive is a fact of life in Portuguese, like it or not. Native speakers usually prefer it to the subjunctive. And that's that.


----------



## spielenschach

http://irmandadewrfquestoesdeportuguesdoanel.blogspot.com/


----------



## ayupshiplad

hoosierhick317 said:


> Talvez, se um falante nativo de ingles me pudesse dar um equivalente em ingles, me ajudaria a entender.


 
I find this extra mood in Portuguese rather taxing  I always think I sound retarded when I use it. 

From what I learned there is no proper English equivalent, but you just learn it as 'possessive pronoun + -ing'. 

Eg: ' é melhor nos irmos' = 'our going is better'. Granted, an awful translation, but it helps me to understand the principle. Hope that was of help!


----------



## Archimec

'é melhor (nós) irmos' não poderia ser traduzido por 'we better go' ?


----------



## ayupshiplad

Archimec said:


> 'é melhor (nós) irmos' não poderia ser traduzido por 'we better go' ?


 
Yes, I made an inaccurate translation to demonstrate the thinking behind translating personal infinitives into English. 

'We had better go' is better, but good effort!

(I realise that may sound patronising...but where I live when someone does something really well you say 'good effort!', and it's a compliment, not being condescending!)


----------



## Archimec

Thank you, ayupshiplad.


----------



## Outsider

ayupshiplad said:


> I find this extra mood in Portuguese rather taxing  I always think I sound retarded when I use it.


It's not classified as a mood, just a special form of the infinitive.



ayupshiplad said:


> From what I learned there is no proper English equivalent, but you just learn it as 'possessive pronoun + -ing'.
> 
> Eg: ' é melhor nós irmos' = 'our going is better'.


A subjunctive or the normal infinitive often work, at least as a first attempt: "It's better that we go", "It's better for us to go" (?).


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> It's not classified as a mood, just a special form of the infinitive.
> 
> A subjunctive or the normal infinitive often work, at least as a first attempt: "It's better that we go", "It's better for us to go" (?).


 

My grammar book and my verb book call it 'the 4th mood- the personal mood'!!! 

Yes, the two examples you gave above would be understood, but that only works for certain phrases, as I recall (though of course, I cannot think of a sentence in which it doesn't work)! That's why I use the whole 'possessive pronoun + -ing' to understand the principle...but that's just me. I think it's also because my Portuguese friend says things like "I look forward to your coming" etc in English...


----------



## Outsider

ayupshiplad said:


> My grammar book and my verb book call it 'the 4th mood- the personal mood'!!!


Well, I won't report your book to the authorities, but that's definitely not standard terminology in Portuguese grammar. 

"Moods" are normally subdivided into tenses, but the personal infinitive is not.



ayupshiplad said:


> I think it's also because my Portuguese friend says things like "I look forward to your coming" etc in English...


Seems like a personal quirk of his.


----------



## Denis555

In Portuguese it's not regarded as a mood. It's only the "Personal Infinitive", which, is, by the way, unique to Portuguese! And I'm very *proud* of it. No other major romance language has it. That's why it can be difficult. But you, non-native speakers, are faced with a very distinctive feature among the romance languages, so enjoy it. Um pouco de história (em português).


----------



## ayupshiplad

Denis555 said:


> In Portuguese it's not regarded as a mood. It's only the "Personal Infinitive", which, is, by the way, unique to Portuguese! And I'm very *proud* of it. No other major romance language has it. That's why it can be difficult. But you, non-native speakers, are faced with a very distinctive feature among the romance languages, so enjoy it. Um pouco de história (em português).


 
It's easy to enjoy it if you can use it...otherwise you just wish it would go away, to put it mildly!

The whole mood thing...it's rather confusing. It's not just in the one book that I've seen that. I will ask my Latin teacher! He is the font of all knowledge !


----------



## Denis555

Well, it's not that difficult, is it?
The idea behind it is: For X to Y.
X is a noun or a pronoun, they can be omitted (precisely because Y has the endings in Portuguese); Y is a verb.
Some examples from this site:
1.É melhor [*para*]* *nós irmos* embora já. (=It's better *for us* *to go* away right now).
2.Farei o possível *para as crianças* aqui *terem *o conforto que tinham em casa. 
(= I'll do my best *for the children* *to have* the comfort that they had at home).
3.Mencionei a intenção de *vendermos* a casa. (=I've mentioned the intention *for us*[=related *to us*, *our* intention] *to sell*[=of selling] the house). This is a tricky one, but again the idea is, it's for someone to do something.

*Can be omitted. Actually even the "*nós*" can be omitted, but no problem because it's clear with "-*mos*".


----------



## ayupshiplad

Denis555 said:


> Well, it's not that difficult, is it?
> The idea behind it is: For X to Y.
> X is a noun or a pronoun, they can be omitted (precisely because Y has the endings in Portuguese); Y is a verb.
> Some examples from this site:
> 1.É melhor [*para*]* *nós irmos* embora já. (=It's better *for us* *to go* away right now).
> 2.Farei o possível *para as crianças* aqui *terem *o conforto que tinham em casa.
> (= I'll do my best *for the children* *to have* the comfort that they had at home).
> 3.Mencionei a intenção de *vendermos* a casa. (=I've mentioned the intention *for us*[=related *to us*, *our* intention] *to sell*[=of selling] the house). This is a tricky one, but again the idea is, it's for someone to do something.
> 
> *Can be omitted. Actually even the "*nós*" can be omitted, but no problem because it's clear with "-*mos*".


 
Ah, it's so easy for a native speaker to say that it's easy to use  The problem is, I think, that using such a structure is so different from English. In the last example, I would think of saying that as "I've mentioned that we had the intention of selling the house". So you need real 'Sprachgefuehl' ('language feeling') to be able to use the personal infinitive, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Denis555

ayupshiplad said:


> In the last example, I would think of saying that as "I've mentioned [-*that we had*]the intention of selling[+*mos*] the house".


 = Mencionei a intenção de vender*mos* a casa.

Yes, you have to do some joggling.  When rendering this example into Portuguese just use "*mos*" instead of "*that we had*", and stick this "*mos*" to the verb!
So it's economical, innit?


----------



## AGATHA2

hoosierhick317 said:


> Por exemplo:
> "É melhor nós irmos embora" = "É melhor que nós vamos embora" (presente do subjuntivo)


 
só um detalhe mesquinho: "vamos" é conjunctivo ?


----------



## Outsider

É conjuntivo e indicativo também.


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> É conjuntivo e indicativo também.


 
Que vergonha não saber isso  . Será por usar demais o infinitivo pessoal


----------



## ayupshiplad

Denis555 said:


> = Mencionei a intenção de vender*mos* a casa.
> 
> Yes, you have to do some joggling.  When rendering this example into Portuguese just use "*mos*" instead of "*that we had*", and stick this "*mos*" to the verb!
> So it's economical, innit?


 
It's incredibly economical! Though I do hope you know the only reason I'm agreeing with you is because you said 'innit'!

p.s (I think you meant juggling, not joggling!)


----------



## Denis555

ayupshiplad said:


> It's incredibly economical! Though I do hope you know the only reason I'm agreeing with you is because you said 'innit'!
> 
> p.s (I think you meant juggling, not joggling!)


 
Yes, you're right!  Juggling. _The right spelling_.
So as we can see every language has its own difficulties.
"innit" is a lovely word!


----------



## ayupshiplad

Aha!!! It actually used to be considered a mood. Way!

http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=19172


----------



## Outsider

Pois é. Eu não sabia.


----------



## ayupshiplad

I feel a lot clearer about the matter now, because to me it makes 'sense' as a mood.


----------



## Vanda

Anyway, attention Ayu to what they say:
.





> .. incluem o infinitivo, pessoal (flexionado) e impessoal (não flexionado), nas formas nominais do verbo. Trata-se, pois, de uma área em que a terminologia ainda não estabilizou, pelo que o melhor é sempre apoiar-se numa gramática de referência...



So, this one of those fields not clear, not unanimous in the language...


----------



## ayupshiplad

Vanda said:


> Anyway, attention Ayu to what they say:
> So, this one of those fields not clear, not unanimous in the language...


 
I know, but at least it definitely isn't not a mood...(what excellent expression)


----------



## Outsider

Dando uma opinião puramente pessoal, prefiro a opção de Cunha e Cintra, de não considerar o infinitivo pessoal um modo. A ideia de "modo", em várias línguas, é a de uma categoria que representa a relação da acção ou estado representado pelo verbo com a realidade:


indicativo: factual
subjuntivo: não factual
imperativo: requerido
O infinitivo pessoal não tem este tipo de valor.


----------



## Vanda

Eu também, Out! Ia ter que refazer a minha vida inteira de verbos! Como diz a Ayud,  at least it definitely is not a mood! What a mood!


----------



## ayupshiplad

I agree, Out, however as the subjunctive doesn't always deal with an 'irreality' (subject + clause +antes que (for example) + change of subject+ subjunctive) then couldn't the personal infinitive be classed as a mood...I mean it can replace the subjunctive in certain circumstances (antes que + subj. ---> antes de +personal infinitive). I am very reluctant to give an example as it will be wrong!!!! But do you understand where I'm coming from?


----------



## Outsider

ayupshiplad said:


> I agree, Out, however as the subjunctive doesn't always deal with an 'irreality' (subject + clause +antes que (for example) + change of subject+ subjunctive) [...]


Pois não, mas é, de longe, a função mais comum do subjuntivo.



ayupshiplad said:


> [...] then couldn't the personal infinitive be classed as a mood...I mean it can replace the subjunctive in certain circumstances (antes que + subj. ---> antes de +personal infinitive).


Admito que o facto de o infinitivo pessoal ser permutável com o conjuntivo em certas expressões dá que pensar. E em mais que um sentido: se são equivalentes, pertencerão ao mesmo modo?...


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> ...se são equivalentes, pertencerão ao mesmo modo?...


 
Let's not, as Portuguese is difficult enough as it is!


----------



## Rodrigo Matias

Sorry! Galician has personal infinitive!! This proves how our cultures had been tied for long time...
Not only amongst the Romance Languages... None Indo-European language has Personal Infinitive besides Portuguese and Galician.


----------



## Forero

I think Modern Greek and various Slavic languages have personal infinitives but no impersonal ones.


----------



## Outsider

My understanding is that what happens in those languages is best described as the lack of an infinitive. Instead, the subjunctive is employed where our languages would use the infinitive.


----------

